# Poor sad BYB litter in GA



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ran across this...the conditions are awful! I feel bad that a mother is raising her babies like this...pull up the bigger pics and look at the amount of feces in the tiny pens.









http://ajcexchange.com/4-Pets/49-Dogs-Puppies/ads/440838/detail


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Humm... I'll admit, the thought of breeding Zeva one time has crossed our minds. A lot of ppl have asked if we are and are interested in a pup. I really don't think that it will happen as she is not AKC reg and what reg male dog would want to breed w/ her due to that fact. 

Also, the heat cycles and such. 

Anyone, what I'm getting at is, if I DID breed her, she and her pups would still be kept in the house, not tossed outside w/ leaves, spilled food and poop!







is wrong w/ these ppl? 

I got Zeva from someone like this I think, unknowingly. She's a great dog and appears to be very healthy and well bred, surprisingly. She's going nice and slow, has a fantastic temperament but I know we're one of the lucky ones. So many dogs are mistreated and PA is one of the biggest states for puppy mills. 

I have a very strong idea that our other girls were BYB bitches and when they were spent, dropped off at the shelter and forgotten about. 

Poor pups.


----------



## Aidan (Jul 14, 2009)

Ugh, that's just awful. How sad for those babies who have no choice in the matter.

I guess we can only hope they are found by some loving forever homes.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

its sad bc right now in GA the weather has been crap! Rain every other day, flash floods, 50s one day and the 28 the next with wind advisories...not at all the conditions for a nursing mother and her babies....or any dog for that matter! I thought about having animal control go pay them a visit, but then I feared the whole lot getting taken and put to sleep. Sadly what you see on animal cops on animal planet is far from what really happens 99% of the time.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Its sad but it happens. I adopted a gsd pup from a similar situation. We moved shortly after getting here and I had no time to do anything about it. My heart goes out to those pups


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

The Mother dog looks sad
count it up, looks like about 6 pups, @$250 ea. they probably did it for the money. sad


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yuck, he has to eat his food off the feces.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: FuryanGoddessHumm... I'll admit, the thought of breeding Zeva one time has crossed our minds. A lot of ppl have asked if we are and are interested in a pup. I really don't think that it will happen as she is not AKC reg and what reg male dog would want to breed w/ her due to that fact.
> 
> Also, the heat cycles and such.
> 
> ...


Before you decide to breed Zeva 'one time' please read through the following post. More can be found in the breeding section. I'm not being mean, honestly, I'm just saying there are many reasons not to have 'just one litter' besides the overpopulation problems, problems with the breed, etc.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1222148&page=5&fpart=1

This person hasn't been back since. But if you were to read his prior posts you can decide for yourself if you want to take the same chances this man took without the understanding of what really can happen. Sadly, his dog died alone while giving birth. There are many stories like this.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

poor mom & pups....so sad


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah... I don't think we will breed her, there are so many unwanted pets out there, beside the cost issues and the risk to her life. She's such a great dog, I don't want anything bad to happen to her. I just love her to bits. She's such a great dog! On top of that... it's not like you get one or two pups, you get like 8-10.... that's a LOT of dogs! and I know I'd want to keep one and well... I swore I'd never do the two dog things again. LOTS of dog hair and food. It's kinda fun to think about the pups, but in reality, I know it's not a good think, exp because both my other girls were breeders and by having a littler, it seems like I'll undo the good I did by taking them in. Does that make sense? 



> Originally Posted By: shilohsmom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: FuryanGoddessHumm... I'll admit, the thought of breeding Zeva one time has crossed our minds. A lot of ppl have asked if we are and are interested in a pup. I really don't think that it will happen as she is not AKC reg and what reg male dog would want to breed w/ her due to that fact.
> ...


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

I understand your thought about breeding zeva. I was reading how GSDs go into "senior" years at 7 and a lot I guess dont make it past 11...and I actually teared up thinking of Clover dying some day. I thought it would have been nice to have a son of his some day to carry on once he is gone....but I am sticking with his neuter in June....I guess I will settle for a distant cousin or 1/2 brother in a few years.

unless we breed him and zeva and split the litter half for you and half for me!! LOL!!! J/K!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: FuryanGoddessYeah... I don't think we will breed her, there are so many unwanted pets out there, beside the cost issues and the risk to her life. She's such a great dog, I don't want anything bad to happen to her. I just love her to bits. She's such a great dog! On top of that... it's not like you get one or two pups, you get like 8-10.... that's a LOT of dogs! and I know I'd want to keep one and well... I swore I'd never do the two dog things again. LOTS of dog hair and food. It's kinda fun to think about the pups, but in reality, I know it's not a good think, exp because both my other girls were breeders and by having a littler, it seems like I'll undo the good I did by taking them in. Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean and understand your feelings. Believe you me, I have a little girl of my own right now that I would so like to have another just like her. But I'm thankful you've decided to have her spayed and not take any chances. 

It was hard for me to put that thread up there for you. I could tell how much you care for your special girl, not just from this post but from other posts as well. I didn't want to hurt your feelings. But that's what can happen and I know that would hurt a lot more. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

heartbreaking ... makes me want to save them all.


----------

